# Dressage meets Reining



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Wasn't sure where to puts this, Western or English. You'll see why........


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...Alot of english riders don't realize just how close the line between true western pleasure and dressage is....

that was a neat video.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^ exactly they are so closely related!!!! people were always blown away by the fact that i showed one horse both english a western!!! go figure.
thank you for sharing that wonderful video!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Coolest thing eh?
I like it when they switch horses


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that is SO true.  & nice video, that's really cool!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like that dressage horse, I spent the whole time watching him. He reminds me so much of my friends horse.

But anyway, that was cool.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

that was pretty cool  thanks for sharing that


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I loved that! really shows how closely related dressage and reining are. And people wonder why my Eq over horse was so easy to turn inside out on those eq turns. He was trained by a reiner for all his flat work!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great vid! Would have loved to see a really nice sliding stop thouhg.


----------



## selje (Nov 19, 2008)

that was a cool video!! I thought that it was cool when they switch horses^^


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Me too, I kept waiting for it....LOL


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

that was pretty awesome, can you believe a girl in my Equine Science class didn't know what western reining was? every body was trying to explain it to her, but when i told her it was like dressage, just in western tack, she FINALY understood. lol


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

That was awesome. It was really cool to see them both riding together and even switch horses.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I know which horse I'd pefer 
The comfortable one x) Just wish the nose wasn't so far in.
(and the dressage guy looked ridicculus in the western saddle.. xD It just doesn't look good together xD no shame on the riding tho.)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

that was sick! i love how they switched horses too ... both of those horses are SOOOOO well trained tho


----------

